# Who Would Win Angron Or Lemon Russ



## ChapterMaster22 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well these asr the two most brutal fighters of the Crusade Ever:scare: so if these Two got into a fight who would win Angron leader of the World Eaters OR Lemon Russ leader of the Space Wolves?


EDIT: this is Pre Heresy


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Despite his shere barbarism in driving magnus to heresy it has to be russ, i'm a loyalist through and through.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I vote for the lemon, his sour juices will blind Angron. and if a lemon can do that imagine what Leman could do!


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Angron is a freaking beast man, dude he was raised by gladiators with all that nano brain surgery on him, he would just rip Russ apart and go ape shit all over him


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

For The Blood Prince! Angron would kick leman russ's ass, and send him whimpering back to his doghouse


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

It sort of depends, is Angron pumped up by daemon juice or is this Pre-Heresy? If its Post-Heresy then obviously Leman will have to fight an uphill battle, a batlle he would likely lose, whereas if its mano a mano without Khorne Steroids the I'm putting my money on Leman Russ. Hooray for Lemony Goodness!


----------



## Smrtubija (Sep 14, 2009)

hahahahah Angrom would make Lemon juice out of Lemon Russ =))))


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

even though it's pre-heresy id have to say angron, the man simply cannot be stopped. in fact stop is not part of his vocabulary unless it is "stop once everyone is dead" then he understands it. im sorry russ your are my fav loyalist primarch but angron would beat you to a bloody fucking pulp


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Russ, no contest. Brute force and fury is one thing but Russ has sheer cunning on his side.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Angron. Russ is badass, and cool, but he got bitchslapped by Lion El'Jonson...who was not particularly noted for his close combat badassery. No matter how cool you might think the Lion is, or if you say it was a sneak blow, I maintain that Angron would curbstomp Leman Russ before ripping him limb from limb and taking a wolf-blood shower for the blood god...even preheresy.


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

russ is the only primarch that could best the emporor and angorncho gladiator dude.
but in a fight i think angorn would just lose control and russ would just take him out no bother on him


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I'm going to have to go with Russ.

Although both primarchs were known for their ferocity in battle, Leman was more than just a mindless blood-lusting killer. Along with ferocity, Russ possessed a wolf's cunning and creativity where as Angron was sheer mindless brutality. The fight would most likely appear to be in Angron's favour (Russ doing a lot of keeping out of the mad man's grasp) but in the end my money would be on Leman coming out on top.

As to the LEJ vs. Russ fight: not very hard to sucker punch a guy roaring with laughter at the absurdity of two primarchs fighting.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Just read soem of the fluff in the space wolves book, aparently the lemon got sucker punched by the lion and was knocked unconcious, maybe he isn't so tough after all!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd have to vote for Angron. Pre-Daemonhood, he WAS a highly-skilled gladiator; He'd probably play with Russ for awhile, then finish him when Horus gave the "thumb's down" sign :wink:. I also imagine Angron having an advantage as he'd probably know all sorts of underhanded fighting styles, while Russ would try to be more honorable...

Granted, half the fun in watching Russ get whomped is what he did to my beloved Thousand Sons...:cray:


----------



## Forty (Aug 3, 2009)

After a few Scooby Snacks Russ would be like Arthur to the Black Knight in the Holy Grail. He'd let Angron go ape sh*t and then take him apart limb by limb. Russ would leave Angron a bloody friggin' mess. I know Angron is the Galaxy's premier gladiator but Russ is too cunning, not to mention equally ferocious. Russ bested the Big "E" for Christ's sake! 

My vote: Russ... handily.

After leaving Angron with many "flesh wounds" Russ would bring over a bowl right next to Angron's limbless body and eat some Kibble n' Bits right in his face and then mark Angron as his territory by lifting his leg and defecating on Angron's bloody stump of a body.


It's like Raider's of the Lost Ark when Indiana Jones shoots that flashy swordsman. Who cares if you're tough? Brains matched with brawn would win that fight, especially between two Primarchs.


----------



## Prince Endymion (Sep 19, 2009)

I can feel the hate in here... you Chaos guys sure can hold a grudge (lol).

Firstly I's like to note that Russ is not realy to blame for Magnus turning to chaos; if you read closely, it very clearly states that the Emperor sent Russ to bring Magnus back to the palace on Terra, and Russ went out to do exactly that. 

It was Horus, who then lied to Russ, and ordered him to kill Magnus. (Sinse Horus was not only the Warmaster, but also a freind of Russ at the time, its not a hard choice).

Russ was being dutiful and trying to do what was right. Magnus was agter all, using illegal sorcery. 


As far as the fight...

Angron has nothing on Russ. Russ bested the Emperor in 2 of the 3 tests and their fight was a draw. His heroic deeds in the crusade merit the Leman Russ battle tank being named after him. Angron got all his deamon power and "ascended" so he could what, hide in his deamon realm in the eye of terror? scary...:laugh:


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone here ever read the "Do the Daemon Primarchs ever Hang out?" thread on Warseer? I picture it kind of like the first few chapters.

(Name of Speaker eludes me right now, either Horus or Ezekyle)"And what have you done since the Heresy?"

Angron:"Well, I failed to ravage a small Hive World"

Mortarion: "Not helping Ang, not helping."


----------



## FortheEmpra (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd have to say Leman. They are both ferocious and brutal, Angron more so, but Leman has cunning and intelligence that is far superior to Angron.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

unarmed : russ, the best fighter and fought against the emp
armed : angron, the man was a gladiator.


----------



## snakezenn (Apr 14, 2009)

Any which way: Russ cause even though angron may be better physically it does not matter if you do not fight with your brain then you will lose, cunning will beat strength any day, and angron being a gladiator i think would not have any effect because since he would have been so far superior to the normal humans in the ring he would not have gained an advantage in fact his skill is probably less because of it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Just a question. Where is it recorded that russ beat the emp? I understood that he out ate him and out drank him and was struck unconcious by the emp with a single blow and that is why he swore feality. Did not beat the emp as far as I recall.
In my opinion it would be Angron. He is a combat machine with no other purpose. The Russ, He is good but Angron would be better, if only marginally.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

isnt russ the only primarch to have bested horus in combat - albeit it was sparing, i forget witch HH book it was, either the 1st or 2nd, and it was something that no other primarch had done - even angorn...guess that means i vote for russ


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

Angron would gut russ like a fish.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I would say Russ...(*tries to avoid loyalist bias*)
Sure Angron might have more combat ferocity with his gladiator shit, but Russ does have a lot more cunning and strategic intelligence. If Russ can apply that I think he would beat Angron, although he may suffer some severe wounds in the process, it would be rather even in my opinion  If Angron got close enough, he might be able to tear Russ apart, but I'm putting my money on Russ not allowing it to get like that because of his wolf-like cunning...

Opinions are about 50/50...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

This is a tough one.

Angron- A killing machine built for war, one of the larger Primarchs he had a mountain land on him and got back up wanting a fight.

Russ- Cunning and known as a fighter, no he did not beat the Emperor in the fighting challenge and as for him being the only one to best Horus in a duel im sure LEJ and Fulgrim also did so, also Corax attacked the Warmaster. 

My vote has to go for Angron, if he gets Gorechild and Gorefather in close to Russ he is gone, though Russ does have Gormenjarl that is said to have been able to cut entire mountains in two.


----------



## Swampmonkey (Aug 28, 2009)

BloodAngelsfan said:


> I vote for the lemon, his sour juices will blind Angron. and if a lemon can do that imagine what Leman could do!


LMAO, and Lemon could always call for back up from Orange and Lime.

In all seriousness though I'd go for an Angron win, just.


----------



## Sonicsucks23 (Apr 12, 2020)

Angron already whooped him this seems to be the consensus on every war hammer forum.


----------



## godking (Oct 13, 2013)

They already fought Angron whipped Russ ass


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

It’s been implied that Angron would have won. Russ was the stragisit. Where Angron was brut force. But I think fair enough... angron had his flaws as leader but he definitely would have reaked his toll.


----------

